# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  Επισκευη yaesu vx-3

## pant

Παιδια καλησπερα. Νεος εδω.
Υστερα απο λαθος στην φορτιση του ενλογω πομποδεκτη ακουστηκε ενα τσαφ και τςρα δεν ανοιγει.
Υπαρχει ελπιδα?? αν ναι πως να προχωρησω.

Ευχαριστω

----------


## leosedf

http://forum.qrz.ru/attachment.php?a...1&d=1247075134

----------

lepouras (12-09-11), pant (08-09-11)

----------


## pant

Αναλυτικοτατο ευχαριστω. Θα προχωρησω με το ανοιγμα και θα επανελθω. Καποιο tip για το που να επικεντρωθω?

----------


## leosedf

Εστίασε αρχικά στα κυκλώματα τροφοδοσίας του μηχανήματος. Δες και οπτικά μήπως δεις κάτι καμένο μέσα.

----------

pant (08-09-11)

----------


## pant

Δεν μπορεσα να εντοπισω κατι και ανεβαζω μια φωτο του board. Οποια βοηθεια θα ειναι πολυτιμη.



Ευχαριστωyaesu.jpg

----------


## lepouras

για αρχή έλεγξε την ασφάλεια F1001 0.63A είναι, με ένα πολυμετρο να δεις αν είναι καμένη. είναι στο σημείο που σου έχω με χρωματιστό τετραγωνάκι.
yaesu 2.JPG
να σε καλά Κωνσταντίνε για το αρχείο.
off topic
  μήπως έχουν εκεί μέσα και κανένα για kenwood D7? :Blushing:

----------


## leosedf

off topic

D7? Αυτό είναι εύκολο στο ανέβασα εδώ https://rapidshare.com/files/1895430...ae-svc-man.pdf προσοχή κατα το άνοιγμα στο πλακετάκι του press μη σου σπάσουν οι άσπροι συνδετήρες. 
Τέλος off topic.

----------

lepouras (12-09-11)

----------


## pant

Ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σου φιλε. Περιμενω μια καινουργια μπαταρια για τι εχω την υποψια οτι τελικα αυτο ειναι το προβλημα (ασχετο βεβαια). Αν ομως δεν ειναι αυτο, η ασφαλεια που μου δειχνεις ειναι ενα
παρα πολυ μικροσκοπικο πραγματακι, γινετε να αλλαχτει-επισκευαστει? Εγω τουλαχιστων δεν νομιζω να μπορω να το κανω. Ειμαι διατεθιμενος ομως να στειλω το board με εξοδα δικα μου και να πληρωσω ενα
λογικο ποσο σε οποιον φιλο απο το φορουμ πιστευει οτι μπορει να το επισκευασει.

Και μια προταση. Θα ηταν χρησιμο να υπηρχε μια ενοτητα οπου θα μπορουσαν να συζητηθουν προσφορες για υπηρεσιες απο τεχνιτες σε αυτους που δεν εχουν τις γνωσεις-εργαλεια για να επισκευασουν τις ζημιες μονοι τους.

----------


## lepouras

Παντελή αν θέλεις να πληρώσεις κάποιον να στο φτιάξει τότε μπορεί να βρεθούν παιδιά εδώ να σου στείλουν ΠΜ και να διαλέξεις προσφορά.
ο σκοπός πάντως του φόρουμ εδώ( τουλάχιστον από ότι έχω καταλάβει εγώ) δεν είναι να δουλέψει εμπορικά ώστε να βγάζουμε δουλειές αλλά να προσφέρουμε τις γνώσεις μας αφιλοκερδώς ώστε να μπορέσουν ανθρώπου με κάποιο τεχνικό πρόβλημα να κατευθυνθούν και να εντοπίσουν το πρόβλημα τους και γιατί όχι αν πιάνουν τα χέρια τους να το επισκευάσουν, φυσικά δείχνοντας και εκείνοι το ανάλογο ενδιαφέρον.
  εγώ προσωπικά δεν θα μπορούσα να στο φτιάξω διότι δεν είναι η δουλεία μου και δεν φτάνουν η γνώσεις μου ώστε να το αναλάβω έστω και αφιλοκερδώς .(άσχετα αν τα δικά μου τα ξεσκίζω :Lol: ) 
  από εμπειρία και δικά μου παθήματα απλά προσφέρθηκα να σε κατευθύνω. 

  πάντως αν είναι η ασφάλεια αυτή το πρόβλημά σου  και είναι καμένη, μπορείς παίρνοντας μια ασφάλεια 0,5Α και ενώνοντας 2 συρματακια στην άκρη να γεφυρώσεις την καμένη να δεις αν δουλεύει κανονικά ( εκτός αν έχουν αρπάξει και άλλα εξαρτήματα).

αν δουλέψει κανονικά μετά σίγουρα μπορούν αρκετά παιδιά να σε κατευθύνουν αν όχι να την αλλάξεις ίσως( λέω την βλακεία μου) να κάνεις μια γέφυρα με ένα συρματακι ανάλογου πάχους ώστε να σου δουλεύει ως ασφάλεια.(είπα την βλακεία μου)

προσπάθησε όμως, κερδισμένος θα βγεις και όχι χαμένος από την προσπάθεια να το φτιάξεις.
  χόρια που εφόσον ασχολείσαι με ασυρμάτους είναι μια χρήσιμη γνώση που θα αποκτήσεις.

  φιλικά Γιάννης

----------


## pant

Φιλε Γιαννη σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τον χρονο σου και θα προσπαθησω την ωραια ιδεα με την γεφυρα που μου εδωσες.
Θα επανελθω

----------


## pant

Δοκιμασα καινουργια μπαταρια και γεφυρα στην ασφαλεια αλλα δεν....
Υπαρχει κατι αλλο που μπορω να κοιταξω? 

Ευχαριστω

----------


## duomax03

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται στη δομή της πλακέτας. Στην φωτογραφία σού έχω κυκλώσει τις «νησίδες άνευ κόλλησης» που έχουνε αναπτυχθεί στα εξαρτήματα επιφανειακής στήριξης λόγω τασικών αιχμών και που προφανώς δημιουργούνε έντονο θέμα ηλεκτρικής συνέχειας.

Επομένως η διαδικασία επισκευής θα έχει να κάνει αρχικά με επισκευή των κατεστραμμένων βυσματοφόρων επαφών με κάποιο εργαλείο REFLOW, εποξική κόλλα και TEFLON που δεν αντιδρά με την εποξική κόλλα. 

poor_wet.JPG

----------


## pant

Μαλιστα, περα απο τις δυνατοτητες μου. Φιλε Κωστα ευχαριστω, ειμαι διατεθημενος εφοσον θελεις και μπορεις να στο στειλω με εξοδα δικα μου φυσικα και να σε αποζημιωσω για την επισκευη του.
Εαν συμφωνεις προχωραμε, ειτε μεσω του νηματος αυτου ειτε μεσω πμ.

----------

